# Hit Machine: A Free Online Alternative to Rock Band (Browser-based)



## BabyCakes (Nov 23, 2011)

So I've been looking for a rhythm game for PC. I already tried different PC rhythm games. I just don't like installing softwares on my PC, I've found this site and I wanna share this to everyone who like playing rhythm games like rockband and guitar hero. The game is called HitMachine (browser-based) which means this game is entirely built in Flash so no need to install anything on your PC.

The game has an experience-based leveling system. When a player reaches a certain EXP or experience requirement, they will level up.

* Experience points and Levels:*
›› You will start from level 1. Upon reaching level 100, the player's account status will become a "star" ★★★ (premium account) without having to pay for it.

*Chat:*
›› HitMachine added a chat feature and you can add anyone, Some players doesnt accept friend request from "Newbies" (usually players without Profile Pictures and below level 10)

*Coins & Cash:*
›› You can earn coins through betting and playing the game. You can use the virtual money to unlock a song and buy stuffs for your profile.

*Gameplay Sample* 




You can play this game here: Play HitMachine now
Just Sign up or Log in using FBconnect.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

BabyCakes said:


> So I've been looking for a rhythm game for PC. I already tried different PC rhythm games. I just don't like installing softwares on my PC, I've found this site and I wanna share this to everyone who like playing rhythm games like rockband and guitar hero. The game is called HitMachine (browser-based) which means this game is entirely built in Flash so no need to install anything on your PC.
> 
> The game has an experience-based leveling system. When a player reaches a certain EXP or experience requirement, they will level up.
> 
> ...


What bands and songs are on it?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

It takes a bit to get used to. The songs are mostly indie alternative tracks so far. All of them are unknown groups to me. Managed to get a 97% on easy mode 2nd try and pissed off the player going against me so he dropped.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol, I suck. Got humiliated by like 5 people at a time.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yay, thanks for this.
I was sad when JamLegend got closed down. D:


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried :yay I sucked :cry I rage quit :mum


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I play on this site. >w<


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow it looks so awesome! Thank you so much, i will give it a shot. The only game i played of this type is audiosurf, which is also very cool.


----------

